# Sables in UKC and AKC



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

OK, I need the 'real scoop' on how sables fare in AKC and UKC. I personally have only seen one sable take anything in UKC, and he didn't end up with BOB at the end of the day anyway.

Has anyone had success in either venue with a sable?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Good question, I would like to know too. Following along.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My first dog was a working line sable female, very light sable. She was a UKC Champion and had wins towards her Grand, but I only showed her altered myself because she was spayed before I got her. Photos are not meant for critiquing her, just showing you what she looked like. I highly doubt she would have ever earned an AKC point, not that type at all, but so far she was my most balanced (matching front and rear) and firm/dry moving GSD. I also loved her ears and her strong yet feminine expression.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, also last year at one of my shows the breed was won by a male working line sable, a bit darker than my dog above. He was a class dog, first show ever, owner had no experience. I think he beat 3 or so CH/GRCH GSDs for that breed win.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have seen several sables in the Akc all breed ring do well. Definitely ASLs. Not working lines.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There are _ALOT_ of sables shown in AKC around here, and they win just as much as the black and tans. 

I have a good friend with a GCh sable male (AKC). I can think of at least 4 sables in our local GSD club that are being shown in AKC. I know of another local sable male that just won a 5 point major at the GSD specialty in Tulsa in May. I haven't noticed any prejudice towards sables at all. Which is good since our club members always seem to have sables! 

I can't tell you anything about showing sables in UKC because I don't show in that venue.

oh, and yes, these are all ASL.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The sire of my pup is a grand champion, UCI Intl Champion and also won BIS in the UKC ring and is a sable and not a patterned one.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies so far! I'm so glad sable isn't an automatic 'out'. I just haven't shown with many so I never see them place. Thanks again! I love dark sables but also love conformation. It's awesome to hear that the two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Here is a UKC CH dark sable. I have seen a few others as well, but they certainly aren't as common in the show ring. link


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sables do very well in UKC.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Sables do just fine in AKC, even at the national level.

The 2006 GVx was a sable bitch named Cookie. Beautiful dark bitch.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And the wonderful multiple Best in Show winner Leroy Brown was a sable.

AOE Select Ch. Windwalker's Leroy Brown HT, TC, HIC


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Dont confuse color with type.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

dawnandjr said:


> Dont confuse color with type.


I'm not.


----------

